# Problema al programar mandos a distancia CLEMSA MutanCode



## jefrdi (Ene 14, 2013)

Hola amig@s, desde hace unos días el mando de la puerta de mi garaje (el garaje es individual, es una casa) dejó de funcionar de golpe y porrazo. Por algunos foros he estado observando algunos manuales de como volver a programarlos pero nada de nada, sigue sin funcionar.
Me dijeron que fuera al receptor, y pulsara el botón PROG, el cual emitiría dos pitidos, luego que presionara el mando que quisiera activar y debería de sonar un pitido, y tras salir el receptor del modo programación emitiría tres pitidos y debería de funcionar.
Pues bien, lo he hecho y nada, hay veces que emite los pitios como os hago saber, y hay veces que al pulsar el mando me emite los tres pitidos de cierre de programación, y eso al parecer significa que la memoria del receptor esta llena.
Por favor, podríais echarme una mano, me estoy volviendo loco. La verdad no me importa bajarme para abrir y cerrar la puerta, pero cuando esta lloviendo como que no apetece, jajaja, muchas gracias de antemano.

El receptor es clemsa al igual que los mandos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 14, 2013)

Me da la impresión que el trasmisor no está funcionando


----------



## jefrdi (Ene 15, 2013)

Hola DOSMETROS y que podría hacer con respecto al tema? He pensado en llamar al instalador para que vuelva a programarla pero me da la impresión que me crujirá en cuanto al tema económico me refiero.


----------



## tiago (Ene 15, 2013)

jefrdi dijo:


> Hola DOSMETROS y que podría hacer con respecto al tema? He pensado en llamar al instalador para que vuelva a programarla pero me da la impresión que me crujirá en cuanto al tema económico me refiero.



Lo que puedes hacer, es ver si el mando emisor funciona.
Si no cuentas con conocimientos en la materia y algo de instrumentación, la verdad es que no se cómo se puede comprobar de forma sencilla.

Saludos.


----------



## jefrdi (Ene 15, 2013)

La verdad que mucho no se. Te comento, cuando me compre la casa, me dieron dos mandos. He estado utilizando solamente uno, es decir, el otro ni lo saque de su caja, le cambie la pila por una de las mismas características y ha funcionado muy bien, hasta que un día de repente dejo de funcionar. He realizado las operaciones que venían en la caja de los mandos que es como se configuran y nada.
 Gracias.


----------



## Toresano (Jun 23, 2014)

Hola, 
3 pitidos cortos cuando intentas dar de alta el emisor pulsando el botón de apertura de la puerta significa que ya está registrado. Deberías intentar darlo de baja previamente y a continuación volver a darlo de alta com ya intentaste. Para ello, pulsa el botón de program en el receptor durante 6 segundos y sonarán 5 pitidos cortos, luego pulsa el botón interno del mando y escucharás un pitido y ya está dado de baja e cuanto cierres el modo program pulsando el botón del receptor de nuevo y escuchando los 3 pitidos. Por ultimo, intenta volver a darlo de alta y verás como te funciona,

Saludos


----------

